# Vicki for Dandruff



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sent you an email with lots of info but here are a few things.

Selson Blue ingredients:
Active Ingredients: Contains: Selenium Sulfide Lotion (1%)

Inactive Ingredients: Ammonium Laureth Sulfate, Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, Citric Acid, Cocamide DEA, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, DMDM Hydantoin, D&C Red 33, FD&C Blue 1, Fragrance, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Magnesium Aluminum Silicate, Menthol, Water (Purified), Sodium Chloride, TEA Lauryl Sulfate

Pine tar soap 
Yarrow
tea tree oil
neem oil


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought liquid pine tar shampoo for dandruff many, many years ago. Forgot all about that and I have some pine tar I wanted to use in soap. Hmmm.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

problem I have read on pine tar is that to have it work on bad dandruff it is very smelly in the soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I did find one place that sells selenium in that forum, also a powder you can make into a liquid. Way too big of quantities. He did tell me that there is a generic version....so Wallmart tonight and reading labels to see if I can find what is in the knock offs. Vicki


----------

